# HP i7-10610U Undervolt Possible?



## NismoZ (Jan 17, 2021)

HP x360 1040 G7 with an i7-10610U.  Installed ThrottleStop, and tried a quick CPU undervolt and clicked apply, but did not see anything change.  Does that mean my bios is preventing the change in voltage?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 17, 2021)

@NismoZ - Does ThrottleStop show that voltage control is Locked? If your computer is locked then yes, your BIOS is preventing voltage control.



http://imgur.com/74yemEf


Most 10th Gen computers are locked. Many 10th Gen MSI laptops have an option in the BIOS so you can unlock voltage control.


----------



## capspirin (Jan 17, 2021)

I have a Dell G7 7500 with a 10750h. I was able to unlock undervolting using this method:  https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/559551

If you do it, make sure you clear CFG Lock AND OC Lock.


----------



## NismoZ (Jan 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @NismoZ - Does ThrottleStop show that voltage control is Locked? If your computer is locked then yes, your BIOS is preventing voltage control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it looks like it says Locked there and with no option in the bios either.


----------

